# Kaufberatung eines Online PC-Shops



## Freilich249 (27. Januar 2019)

Guten Tag,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und bräuchte mal euren Rat. Ich plane mir einen PC zu kaufen.
[FONT=&quot]Technische Details[/FONT]

Gehäuse:Memory PC Midi-Tower Black - FrontUSB 3.0 - FrontAudio - CardreaderNetzteil:650 Watt Super Silent Netzteil mit 120mm Lüfter sehr leise und 82% EffizienzMainboard:ASUS H110M-A/M.2Prozessor:Intel Core i7-7700kProzessor-Kühler:Alpenföhn Ben Nevis KühlerArbeitsspeicher:16 GB DDR4-RAMGrafikkarte:NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 - 8GBFestplatte 1:240 GB SSD Solid State DiskFestplatte 2:1000 GB Festplatteoptisches Laufwerk:24x Multi DVD BrennerBetriebssystem:Windows 10 ProAnschlüsse hinten:1x DVI-D, 1x HDMI 1.4, 4x USB-A 3.0, 2x USB-A 2.0, 1x Gb LAN (Realtek RTL8111H), 3x Klinke, 1x PS/?2 ComboAnschlüsse vorne:2x 2x USB-A 3.0 , Mikrofon, Line-out


Was sagt ihr zu diesen PC ? der würde mich genau 1114 Euro kosten? Habt ihr bessere Vorschläge ? Bin offen für mehr. Der PC sollte GTA V Online, Fornite und BF1 auf Very High Settings spielen können mit 90 FPS+.
Oder sollte ich lieber einen I5-9600k nehmen. Ich will Maximal 1150 Euro ausgeben.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## RichardLancelot (27. Januar 2019)

Moin!

Ich versteh 2 Sachen nicht: a) wieso ein 110er Borad und b) wie sehen die Komponenten konkret aus? Eine 1070 ist nicht identisch mit der anderen


----------



## Cobblepot (27. Januar 2019)

Bist Du denn komplett auf Intel fixiert? Für 1150 würde ich mir lieber, wenn es denn ein Fertig Pc sein soll, sowas hier mit einer 2070 holen: 
https://www.dubaro.de/GAMING-PC/Gamer-PC-Ryzen-5-2600X-mit-RTX2070::3667.html

Hier kannst Du mal den Unterschied der Grafikkarten sehen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdF7NsV9Nso


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2019)

Preis-Leistung-seitig wäre ein Ryzen 5 2600x oder Ryzen 7 2700 / 2700X das Beste. Der Ryzen 5 2600X ist 5% langsamer in Spielen als der i7-7700K, aber dafür kostet er auch unter 250€. Der Ryzen 7 2700X ist quasi identisch in Games mit dem i7-7700K, kostet aber nur 300€. Der i7-7700K kostet derzeit 360€ aufwärts. 

Rein preislich ist der PC okay, wenn das von einem Laden stammt und keine Onlinepreise sind eines großen Shops - aber bei Windows 10 macht es keinen Sinn, dass du für die Pro-Version mehr zahlst als für die Home-Version. Und das Netzteil muss ziemlich mies sein - 82% Effizienz ist schlecht, 650W viel zu viel. Aber weil es eben nicht effizient ist, ist es nicht besser als ein Markennetzteil mit 500W, was dicke reichen würde. Wenn es geht, dann nimm ein Markennetzteil mit 450-500W für 50-70€, zB von Be Quiet.

Das Mainboard ist halt "Einsteigerbereich", und damit kannst du die CPU nicht übertakten, was beim i7-7700K an sich möglich wäre.


----------



## Freilich249 (27. Januar 2019)

Hier der PC : https://www.memorypc.de/gaming-pc/a...dd-win-10-pro?c=15#content--technical-details
Preis-Leistung ist die Seite eigentlich TOP ? Die meisten empfehlen mir fürs spielen einen Intel zu wählen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2019)

Freilich249 schrieb:


> Hier der PC : https://www.memorypc.de/gaming-pc/a...dd-win-10-pro?c=15#content--technical-details
> Preis-Leistung ist die Seite eigentlich TOP ? Die meisten empfehlen mir fürs spielen einen Intel zu wählen.


 Die Intel sind halt ein bisschen schneller in Games, aber der i7-7700K ist halt nicht mehr das neueste Modell, und da wäre dann ein Rzen 5 2600X fast gleich schnell, ein Ryzrn 7 2700X in jedem Falle gleichschnell, aber eben auch günstiger. 

Das wäre bei dem gleichen Shop dann zB dieser PC https://www.memorypc.de/gaming-pc/a...16gb-ddr4-gtx-1060-1000gb-hdd-win-10-pro?c=32  da müsstest du dann als Grafikkarte für die GTX 1070 einen Aufpreis zahlen, und für die 1TB-Festplatte auch. Wenn man dann noch den Ben Nevis als Kühler dazunimmt, macht das in der Summe 1085€, also günstiger als die Intel-Version bei gleicher Leistung - allerdings nicht viel günstiger.  Auf dem "freien Markt" würdest Du halt 50-60€ sparen, weil der 2700X eben so viel günstiger als der i7-7700k ist - wenn man beim Board annimmt, dass man zur gleichen Preisklasse greift.

Ich würde so oder so dann auch beim Netzteil das ca 8€ teurere Corsair-Netzteil nehmen. 


Noch eine Alternative: der Ryzen 5 2600X ist wie gesagt nicht GANZ so stark wie ein i7-7700k, aber fast, und der wäre hier in diesem PC https://www.memorypc.de/gaming-pc/a...-16gb-ddr4-gtx-1070-ti-240gb-ssd-2tb-hdd?c=32  allerdings hast du dann eine GTX 1070 TI, die auf jeden Fall ein höheres Leistungsplus erzeugt als es der i7-7700K tun würde, und 2TB Festplatte statt 1TB zu einem Preis von 65€ weniger als dem, den Du anfangs berechnet hast.

Ach ja: der Shop scheint gute Preis zu haben - wenn ich den Ryzen 5-PC mit den gleichen Teilen zusammenstelle und dabei die aktuell günstigsten Preis aus dem Preisvergleich nehme, komme ich auf ca 950€ ohne Windows.


----------



## Freilich249 (28. Januar 2019)

Ich hab eben Rücksprache mit dem online-Shop gehalten . Die verbauen diese GTX Derzeitig verbauen wir folgende Modelle: „Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 8GB“ und „Manli GeForce GTX 1070 8GB“.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Freilich249 (29. Januar 2019)

I7-8700 und die GTX 1070 dazu oder I7-7700K GTX 1070.
Ich hab ein Prozessor nie übertakten und hab es auch eigentlich auch so vlr das ich es nicht übertakten will . 
Überwiegend GTA V, Fortnite auf Ultra Settings mit 90FPS+?  Und für Schule halt ^^ . Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Ich will mir morgen ein PC kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2019)

Also, der i7-8700 sollte schneller sein.


----------



## Freilich249 (30. Januar 2019)

https://www.memorypc.de/high-end-pc...z-16gb-ddr4-gtx-1070-240gb-ssd-2tb-win-10-pro
das ist der PC was glaubt ihr wo hab ich mehr fps?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2019)

Freilich249 schrieb:


> https://www.memorypc.de/high-end-pc...z-16gb-ddr4-gtx-1070-240gb-ssd-2tb-win-10-pro
> das ist der PC was glaubt ihr wo hab ich mehr fps?



also, als Grafikkarte jeweils eine GTX 1070, als CPU aber i7-8700 statt i7-7700K ? Ich meine, der i7-8700 bringt mehr. Im Boosttakt, der bei Bedarf genutzt wird, schafft der sogar mehr als der 7700K, und die Architektur der neueren CPUs ist bei gleichem Takt auch besser, d.h. bei gleichem Takt wäre der 8700 schneller als der 7700k


----------

